# FINALLY........I am a TTRS owner



## IbisRS (Jul 30, 2012)

well after a few false starts, my dealer has my new TTRS locked down. be here in about 10 days. Better than the three months I had ahead of me

Ibis
Tech
Titanium
carbon

This makes audi number 5


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

nice...congrats!


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats...you are gonna LOVE IT!! I still smile everyday that I drive her...pure bliss, the best car I have ever bought to date!!


----------



## RS Pilot (Aug 2, 2012)

jmofo said:


> Congrats...you are gonna LOVE IT!! I still smile everyday that I drive her...pure bliss, the best car I have ever bought to date!!


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats!

Any plans to do anything to it?

PS - the next 10 days is going to suck!


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

You guys talk about 10 days, I'm in Japan and I've got till next Sept to pick up my car :/


----------



## IbisRS (Jul 30, 2012)

*mods*

yes the 10 days is going to stink but well worth the wait. I have been overjoyed with my past Audi's but coming here for months and hearing you all talk about how great this car is, I simply cannot wait.

As for mods. Nothing too crazy. Likely an APR DP and a stage II flash. I went mod happy with my TTS and I have decided to be a little more conservative this time.... if thats even possible in a car like this 

I know one thing, I will likely be the only owner in my city which is kind of nice


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

IbisRS said:


> As for mods. Nothing too crazy. Likely an APR DP and a stage II flash. I went mod happy with my TTS and I have decided to be a little more conservative this time.... if thats even possible in a car like this


It's actually not that difficult really. I had a stack of mods planned for mine (had done a ton of stuff to my mk1) and have crossed many of my list as the car is just so good as is from the factory. Some minor tweaks here and there but it is really very capable as is.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

get a wheel alignment re-do for max negative camber. 996Cab has some great little tweaks that reduce the from the factory Audi understeer


----------



## IbisRS (Jul 30, 2012)

*thinking back*

I remember the day I got my Quattro Lake Silver roadster. To me that car was so bleeding edge in design and how could they get any better. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## dbturbo2 (Oct 22, 2008)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It's actually not that difficult really. I had a stack of mods planned for mine (had done a ton of stuff to my mk1) and have crossed many of my list as the car is just so good as is from the factory. Some minor tweaks here and there but it is really very capable as is.


Couldn't agree more, car is really excellent out of the box. And with the cooler weather lately we are all getting free power upgrades


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Congrats! You went with the best color too! Having the stage II with DP makes a significant difference in performance. 

Dave


----------



## IbisRS (Jul 30, 2012)

*im gutted, pissed off and really ..........well pissed off*

I got a call from my dealer. The other dealer who confirmed a swap ended up selling my car..... I happen to call my dealer for an update to find this out. a little pissed at them, the other dealer and the GAMES. This is the second car I have lost in two weeks. And to boot, the other dealer now says the deal has fallen through and the car is available again. But wait.......he told my dealer that a previous TTRS owner who just bought his car had to bring it in for some unexpected service and that he lent him the car I want. HE GAVE HIM AN UNREGISTERED BRAND NEW CAR AS A LOANER........It would have a few hundred miles on it as a result (and got knows probably a beating on the tranny)

I am really ready to call AOA to complain which I know will fall on deaf ears but this is BS 

Slim Shady !!!!!!!!


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

I would call AoA, that is complete BS. You are a very loyal Audi customer, and its crazy how some dealerships do business. Post up where you are located, so others can chime in with recommended dealerships in your area. I use Circle Audi in Long Beach, Ca and they would never do anything like this. 

The only way I would buy that loaner TT-RS is if they discounted it a lot, and if threw in an extended warranty for free.

Good luck, stay positive, have a :beer:


----------



## IbisRS (Jul 30, 2012)

*yeah its killing me......*

the dealer I am buying from has a Monza Silver Pearl he hasnt moved and I could have it TODAY. but I can shake my love for Ibis.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

and... you would have to change your screen name.

The Monza is sweet, too. Sometimes I think Ibis may be a little too plain, sometimes.

I'd be done with this, get a little extra in this deal and change my screen name to MonzaRS 

Either way, good luck.


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

*A little confused*

How do they sell a car you put a deposit down on?

That would be a breech of contract.

Unless you didn't put one down, then title of this thread is misleading.

i'm just sayin'


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

wait.

A dealer gave a brand new limited run vehicle out as a loaner? The car in the shop mutve been a '13 R8 spyder GT.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Monza is a great color, what the options on that one and how many miles does it have? I'd take it and make them give you a great deal. Actually I'd probably never do business with that dealer again, but I don't know how many you have in your area.


----------



## IbisRS (Jul 30, 2012)

*some clarification*

The dealer is here in FL. I have bought from them twice before and agreed to sell me the car at $500 over dead cost. 

In order to get the car earlier, they agreed to trade a future S model car for the TTRS.

When we made our agreement, the dealer lagged a little and it took them two days to finalize the trade. In between that time (even though there was an agreement between them) the dealer sold the car to another party who came in (and technically they still had the right to do so) 

The GM was calling to find out for sure and after several calls finally spoke to the dealer who was releasing the car to find out that the sale had in fact fell through. He was willing to now trade the car once again BUT that it would have over 200 miles on it. The reason......another customer who had "supposedly" bought a TTRS a few weeks before was in for unexpected service so the manager "loaned" him the car. It was one night

Fast forward to today. The car has been returned to the dealer and it has 287 miles on it. My dealer has finalized the deal once again (but of course someone who walks in tomorrow could probably buy it) and he is sending a check to get there Tuesday morning (his money, not mine) 
a truck will be there Wednesday.

So, I am sort of back to neutral but with the hopes it works out. We have an understanding that if one single mark is on the car or something I just dont like, the deal is off. He is also going to "take care of something" to make up for this......

I do like the Monza.....but Ibis is my thing !!!!


----------



## IbisRS (Jul 30, 2012)

*P.S.*



bigstu said:


> Monza is a great color, what the options on that one and how many miles does it have? I'd take it and make them give you a great deal. Actually I'd probably never do business with that dealer again, but I don't know how many you have in your area.



that is ONE sexy car. Really the best shots ive seen to show off the color


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## IbisRS (Jul 30, 2012)

*getting closer......*

the dealer sent the check and the car is being picked up tomorrow or Wednesday.... getting closer. Car could be here by the end of the week


----------



## RS Pilot (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice! :laugh:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Congrats man! Sounds like quite the ordeal but at least you are coming out the other side with a TT-RS to drive. Keep the rubber side down.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats, I really hope you're getting the car for a used price though and not new. A car with 200+ miles on it is used in my book.


----------

